# I hate you Tony.....



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:curse: Lucky *******


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Haha! I remember that part. Tony is pretty lucky. I'm not too jealous though. She's hott, don't get me wrong, but she's so freakin short!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't give a damn how short she is, she's freakin hot. I'd be more worried about her age than her height though. 30 isn't old by any means, but there's a 7 year difference between the two. That's pretty significant. Oh well, who cares anyway.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

My Dad's eight years older than my mom...I still haven't gotten use to that.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man she is so fine!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

ezealen said:


> My Dad's eight years older than my mom...I still haven't gotten use to that.


My wife is 9 years younger than me


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't give a damn how short she is, she's freakin hot. I'd be more worried about her age than her height though. 30 isn't old by any means, but there's a 7 year difference between the two. That's pretty significant. Oh well, who cares anyway.



Parker at 23 is probably more mature than guys like Sprewell or Cassell will ever be.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Just the look of Sprewell looks immature.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't give a damn how short she is, she's freakin hot. I'd be more worried about her age than her height though. 30 isn't old by any means, but there's a 7 year difference between the two. That's pretty significant. Oh well, who cares anyway.


I don't pity him. Who knows, maybe they stay together a long time... and women peak sexually later.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> My Dad's eight years older than my mom...I still haven't gotten use to that.


Well that's usually the way it goes, it's pretty rare the opposite way.
In the case of TP he'll just make paper covers in the late 2000's or sometime cause got caught cheating on her (and has been accused of rape whey not :banana: ) but as KoKo said who cares anyways...

At the first place I imagine this thread beeing a "Parker always wins at polls when opposed to Kirk Hinrich" lol... well never mind I'm a bit tired.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> Well that's usually the way it goes, it's pretty rare the opposite way.
> In the case of TP he'll just make paper covers in the late 2000's or sometime cause got caught cheating on her (and has been accused of rape whey not :banana: ) but as KoKo said who cares anyways...
> 
> At the first place I imagine this thread beeing a "Parker always wins at polls when opposed to Kirk Hinrich" lol... well never mind I'm a bit tired.


It doesn't make it any less weird though. I mean, when my dad was my age my mom was 7. Imagine a 15 year old going out with a 7 year old!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> I don't pity him. Who knows, maybe they stay together a long time... and women peak sexually later.



I don't pity him either for crying out loud.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Schizogenius said:


> Parker at 23 is probably more mature than guys like Sprewell or Cassell will ever be.


Parker doesn't really strike me as a mature person...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> Parker doesn't really strike me as a mature person...


I think he meant on the court...
Still as a person I can't imagine TP turning a 7 M$ deal saying he won't be able to feed his family... Don't get me wrong Parker has always been objective on his game weaknesses, he always said he should shoot better and know he does learn it from the very basics. Spree and ET are nowhere near that !
They always thought they were much better players than they actually were - in fact they still think they are MJ likes (kind of...you know what I mean).
Their comments are often embarassments...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Just the look of Sprewell looks immature.












Immature?










What gave it away? The Pigtails?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Imagine a 15 year old going out with a 7 year old!


 :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

....why the grin?....that's kinda scary....


----------

